# Remove write-protect on a VFD - DOS 7.01



## sushi064 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

How can I remove write protection on a virtual floppy disk that I got from another computer across the network? Whenever I try to modify it, it gives me a write protect error message with the Abort, Retry, Fail? prompt.

Thanks!
sushi064


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Make sure the file isn't marked Read Only. This can happen if you used a CD to transfer the file, but shouldn't if copied over the network, unless it was already marked that way.
Right click the VFD file, click Properties.
Make sure Read Only is unchecked.

This could also be a permissions problem since the file came from another PC.
You may need to take ownership of the file, and grant your account access.
How to take ownership of a file or folder in Windows XP
Procedure in Vista and Win 7 is similar.


----------

